# World's First Black Compoers and Artists Classical Music Station Launched



## eohutchinson (May 10, 2015)

There's a new on line classical music station that plays 24/7 the works of the classical music world's greatest Black classical music composers and the performances of Black classical music artists. What I like about it is that these are composers who most folk have never heard of, let alone their works. 
It's a new departure and added to my knowledge and appreciation of the artistry of Black classical music composers.
I think it would be a nice challenge for TC readers to Google some of these artists on the site and see the complete list of their works, I did and I tell you it was mind blowing to see the vast body of work they've produced
Anyway here's the link
http://www.blackclassicalsounds.com/

And how about listing some of their works that caught your eye


----------

